# Spiderman



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wondering what anyone that's seen the new Spider-Man thought of it. We saw it to tonight. I think I liked it more than the Toby McGuire versions, it was actually really good. Generally, I'm pretty much over 3D, but we did see this one in 3D. I do have to admit the web swinging scenes were fun in 3D.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Although I like the Toby McGuire version better, I do like that they made Peter Parker's intelligence an important part of the story - in the other version, it was talked about but didn't really come into play in the plots except to put him in contact with other characters. I also thought that the other versions did a better job with Spidey's banter.

I thought that they took a lot of effort to make sure they didn't duplicate any scenes from the others.

Not sure this is a spoiler, but just in case:


Spoiler



i'm glad they went with mechanical Web-shooters!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I should also say, my opinions come from someone that did not read the comic books, so might have a different perspective than a scholar on the subject.

Though, thinking back on the other version, I think Doc Ock is my favorite villain that's been done.


----------

